# New Zealand comp???



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2008)

I just wanted to post this so I could keep track of progress on it. Are we still gonna do it this december?


----------



## Dene (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it isn't happening, although I haven't talked to Joshua in a while. I've pretty much given up on msn (and all other forms of communication other than face-to-face communication >.<)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2008)

why hasn't he replied?


----------



## Faz (Oct 7, 2008)

are there enough people?


----------



## jbrungar (Oct 7, 2008)

Wont be happening this year sorry, at least not an official comp, iv been really busy and we don't have a delegate. If people are interested i could still organize an unofficial comp.
Unless we get some money together, we have to find a delegate who is willing to travel here at their own expense which is asking a lot. Depending on when the Australian Open ends up being, we may be able to organize it around then so Arnaud can be delegate, I will talk to him about it.
The other issue is the number of people. I know of 14 cubers myself, and there are of course others, but you have to find a date when enough competitors can attend as well as the delegate.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 9, 2008)

auhsoj said:


> Wont be happening this year sorry, at least not an official comp, iv been really busy and we don't have a delegate. If people are interested i could still organize an unofficial comp.
> Unless we get some money together, we have to find a delegate who is willing to travel here at their own expense which is asking a lot. Depending on when the Australian Open ends up being, we may be able to organize it around then so Arnaud can be delegate, I will talk to him about it.
> The other issue is the number of people. I know of 14 cubers myself, and there are of course others, but you have to find a date when enough competitors can attend as well as the delegate.



or you could just come to our comp of awesomeness


----------



## Faz (Apr 7, 2009)

I will come if it is between 

June 26th - July 19th
or
September 18th and October 4th.


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2009)

You might be in luck. At the moment Joshua is looking at getting Te Papa museum in Wellington on July the 18th.

As for your question on a Melbourne competition: if it's organised and you can promise that you will have the numbers enough for Ron to approve it as official I will be there. The best time for me would be either from 20 June - 13 July; 22 August - 6 September; or after exams, about mid November


----------



## Faz (Apr 7, 2009)

Numbers may be tricky.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 7, 2009)

Dene said:


> You might be in luck. At the moment Joshua is looking at getting Te Papa museum in Wellington on July the 18th.
> 
> As for your question on a Melbourne competition: if it's organised and you can promise that you will have the numbers enough for Ron to approve it as official I will be there. The best time for me would be either from 20 June - 13 July; 22 August - 6 September; or after exams, about mid November



But I thought you said you hadn't had any contact with Joshua.


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2009)

This update was actually very recent; the other day he asked me about the 18th of July. Unfortunately it is the week after I go back to university, although then again it's an excuse to not stay in Wellington for more than one night.
Hopefully Joshua will reply here too.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 8, 2009)

You can usually catch auhsoj (aka Joshua) in #rubik in IRC 

I'll try to attend the NZ one if the numbers are up and it's official (~in the process of getting a passport).

R.E. AU Comp: The sport is still being promoted by word of mouth here. There are a lot of sub 1min solvers out there... they're just not competitive and need encouragement.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

Put up posters


----------



## Faz (Apr 8, 2009)

PS: Forgot to mention - I will only come if it is official. (Most likely)


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

I will make sure that it will is official. I have people to make up the numbers and I don't think there will be any other barriers.


----------



## Bob (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn, over $1000 roundtrip!


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it really that cheap for you? You lucky son of a gun, I wish I could pull that off.


----------



## jbrungar (Apr 8, 2009)

July 18th at the Te Papa Museum in Wellington is confirmed. 
Back to you soon with more details.


----------



## Bob (Apr 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Is it really that cheap for you? You lucky son of a gun, I wish I could pull that off.



Cheap?

I can go to Paris and back....and then Paris and back home AGAIN and it will still be cheaper than going to NZ.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

Well for me it cost $3000 to get a round trip to LA :/ . Yes that is $NZ, but it's the same thing. Even with the exchange rate it would be almost $US2000.


----------



## Bob (Apr 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Well for me it cost $3000 to get a round trip to LA :/ . Yes that is $NZ, but it's the same thing. Even with the exchange rate it would be almost $US2000.



Wow.


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes! So it is all confirmed?

What events are we going to have?


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2009)

I am curious as to the events that Joshua wants to hold as well. From what I have heard the competition is going to be extensively advertised, all over tv and stuff, so if there is a large turnout there will only be time for 3x3, and maybe one side event.
Unfortunately the competition is not going to run as well as one on the west coast would as there just isn't going to be the experience necessary, but I will do what I can to help Joshua get things going like they were at San Francisco Open if the turnout becomes an issue.
Joshua: Do you have a pre-registration page? I strongly recommend that you make sure you do and that it is advertised to visit the page and pre-register, so that you have an idea of what the turnout will be. If over 100 people show up it will be chaos, especially if they are all going to take 10 minutes to solve one cube.


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

no way - 100 people? Only 1 event! I guess i will have to wait until the melbourne competition to do all the other events.

What room did he get?


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I really have absolutely no idea. But I assume it's the same in Australia: not many people have more than the free channels on tv, thus anything advertised is going to be seen by a large portion of the population. If that happens then I guess we can expect a large turnout.

The room is at Te Papa museum. It's the National Museum in NZ and is in Wellington. I don't know anymore than that, but expect there to be a lot of spectators.


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

I looked on the Te papa website, and they have a number of different rooms for hire.


----------



## jbrungar (Apr 14, 2009)

It will be in the main foyer, which I am told is very large, so everyone going to the museum will be passing by. A website is being made, and will have pre-registration. There is currently a survey at www.speedcubing.co.nz, to see what events people would like to do. (server currently down due to power outage)


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

How many events are you planning on having?

EDIT: Is there any way I can help with the running of the competition? (scrambling etc.)


----------



## jbrungar (Apr 14, 2009)

I plan to have 2x2-5x5, OH, sq1, but it will depend how long we have and how many competitors.


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok thats fine. I'll probably enter all of them.


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2009)

Firstly, I think bld should take priority as a "standard" in competitions over sq1 or 2x2, secondly, the main foyer is very big indeed which means it will be very hard to keep everything in order. I recommend getting barriers of some sort like we had at SFO to keep the media and the crowds back. No one should be allowed near competitors.


----------



## jbrungar (Apr 14, 2009)

Yup, definately, and I have been told Te Papa will provide spectator management staffing. And events held will be based on survey results. Why do BLD if most people want to do something else. So far most people only want to do 3x3, and a few wanting 2x2-4x4.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> Firstly, I think bld should take priority as a "standard" in competitions over sq1 or 2x2, .



Remember, this is a competition in new zealand, and most of the competitors will not be members of the cubing community. I doubt very many will be good at BLD, but you're good at sq1, and you practice it hard, so you might as well hold it at your national championships (which this will be, I assume)


----------



## Bob (Apr 14, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, I think bld should take priority as a "standard" in competitions over sq1 or 2x2, .
> ...



Similar to how Minnesota competitions only have BLD if BLD people are going.


----------



## Kian (Apr 14, 2009)

Bob said:


> Similar to how Minnesota competitions only have BLD if *BLD people *are going.



I think you mean "people who do BLD".


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

The side events I am most keen on are 2x2, 4x4 and BLD


----------



## Bob (Apr 14, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Similar to how Minnesota competitions only have BLD if *BLD people *are going.
> ...



haha yes, of course.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2009)

Make sure to consider cutoff times or combined finals! I think you'll see a situation much like the Indian competitions where many slow people will show up, and you never know how many events people are going to try. So if you want to get through the competition you're going to want to be harsh on things like big cubes and BLD... don't allow people to do more than one or two solves if they're too slow. As much as it would be nice to give someone who takes 10 minutes on 5x5 or BLD their three or five solves, you may find that there are more people than you expected and that you'll have to drop events if you want to give everyone a full round on everything they signed up for.

Of course, it's also possible that you only get like 20 people. In that case do whatever you want XD


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

qq: I was just talking with Joshua. This is the plan. 

3x3 round - every single person does an average of 5
Final - top 12 or something

Other events

4x4 - 2 solves. Top 12 continue into an average of 5. Same with 5x5 etc.


----------



## Bob (Apr 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> qq: I was just talking with Joshua. This is the plan.
> 
> 3x3 round - every single person does an average of 5
> Final - top 12 or something
> ...



You should wait until you know the number of competitors for that. If you have 13 competitors and 10 of them take 10 minutes on 4x4, you will have a very long competition. It may be better to make the cutoff based on solve time.


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

I think we will make that judgement on the day, depending on the number of copmetitors, and their ability.

Also, for those who don't know, the winning *NZer* [Grr..], gets to represent New Zealand at the next World Championships.


----------



## Bob (Apr 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I think we will make that judgement on the day, depending on the number of copmetitors, and their ability.
> 
> Also, for those who don't know, the winning *NZer* [Grr..], gets to represent New Zealand at the next World Championships.



free trip to worlds?


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

That's what I'm told.


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't come to NZ at that time D: I really would love to come if I could, to take a shot at representing NZ in the World Championships since I'm a NZ citizen in the UK. I don't suppose if the NZ competition is at the same time as the UK masters I could compete there under supervision of the delegate?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2009)

Bob said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Correct. I've found that pre-competition surveys really suck. People don't respond, and they'll complain later about the results anyway. Therefore, I just survey my helpers instead, since I know they'll show up.

But for the registration, you should allow people to show in what events they would like to be in. This helps a lot if you want to add an event, because you don't have to query every single person there. Also, it helps you know which events might just be too much to add. But considering these are mostly new competitors and people running, I would probably stick with just a few events and try to have multiple rounds. Again, you can have people register their interest for other events and have them if they're containable.

But yes, have cut-off times and combined finals. You don't want a few 7 minutes Pyraminx solvers to be holding up the competition.


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2009)

The thing with BLD that I am mainly concerned about is Malcolm. I have no idea if he still cubes, but I daresay he will find out about the competition, and might decide to come. If he does I think he should get a good go at BLD as priority over me having yet another shot at sq1.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> The thing with BLD that I am mainly concerned about is Malcolm. I have no idea if he still cubes, but I daresay he will find out about the competition, and might decide to come. If he does I think he should get a good go at BLD as priority over me having yet another shot at sq1.



There's nothing that says you can't add events the day of the competition. The only thing you can't do is add BLD and only let Malcolm compete. That's why requiring people to show their interest at the time of registration for added events is helpful. If you find out that 40 people want to try BLD, well, then you might have to put it at Best of 1 and have some time limit. If you see that just 3 people want to do it, then you can have "Best of 3".


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> The thing with BLD that I am mainly concerned about is Malcolm. I have no idea if he still cubes, but I daresay he will find out about the competition, and might decide to come. If he does I think he should get a good go at BLD as priority over me having yet another shot at sq1.



I don't think he does, but that doesn't stop him from doing BLD well 
Pyraminx > BLD 

P.S. I can't wait to meet Faz if he comes xD


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2009)

Hehe, Luke.

Btw, I would like to know. This is going ahead 100 percent on July 18th?
My dad wants to book the tickets, as it will be cheaper buying them early.

How fast is Malcolm at BLD? I plan to be at 90 seconds then.


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2009)

He was about 1:30-2 I think. That was ages ago though.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

Any news on the server for speedcubing.co.nz?
It's still down.


----------



## jbrungar (Apr 21, 2009)

Its been back up for couple of days now


----------



## Faz (Apr 26, 2009)

Booked the tickets

We are flying into Auckland on the 11th (a week before the competition), staying there for a few nights, then going to Taupo. Friday morning we are heading into Wellington.

Any cubers who live in Auckland up for a meetup?

By the way, how many people have filled out the survey josh?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 26, 2009)

yay 
We can meet *high fives*


----------



## Faz (Apr 28, 2009)

Btw, you said it was located in the main foyer in the museum. I had a look on the website - is it the "Wellington foyer" in the museum?

Also, when is the pre-registration going to be coming up.


----------



## jbrungar (Apr 29, 2009)

11 have done the survey. Afaik, its in the main foyer. Pre-reg will be up once the website is up. Have a meeting on Saturday, so should have more details next week. We hope to have all sorted in next couple of weeks.


----------



## malcolm (May 6, 2009)

My BLD is still only 90sec ish, haven't picked up a cube in ages =/ Ugh I can't come I'm out of the country until the 24th


----------



## Dene (May 6, 2009)

Oh man that blows! We were finally going to have a proper bld record for the country. Oh well. I think they are planning an Australian competition for the end of the year so maybe you can make it to that one.


----------



## felix (May 17, 2009)

auhsoj said:


> Have a meeting on Saturday, so should have more details next week.


Do you have more details?
Wellington is kind of a long way away, I don't want to drive 8 hours.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2009)

This will be your only chance for a competition in New Zealand for another year. I assume if we do it next year it will be in the same place as well. So basically, if you want to get to a competition, host one yourself or get there...


----------



## jbrungar (May 17, 2009)

Details will come soon. (Things have to have approval from those involved before they go public)



Dene said:


> This will be your only chance for a competition in New Zealand for another year. I assume if we do it next year it will be in the same place as well. So basically, if you want to get to a competition, host one yourself or get there...



Elephanta plans to have an annual national comp, which will be in a different place each year.


----------



## felix (May 17, 2009)

Auckland would be great.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2009)

Heh well I'm sure Auckland would be priority for another competition. Of course, that's a whole year away.


----------



## Faz (May 23, 2009)

Heh, its been announced

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewZealandChamps

Events:

2x2-5x5
OH
BLD
Haha Dene, no Sq1 - (might change that )

Josh - will rego be up soon?

7 weeks until the comp, I will have 2 weeks of holidays to practise.
PS: LukeMayn and any others - where will we hold the Auckland (pre-comp) meetup?
PPS: LOL @ the "Championship" status 
PPPS: Same weekend as the Czech Open - I'm up against Erik.
PPPPS: The museum is open 10-6pm. Will the comp start earlier? Or will we just have to extend it until 6?


----------



## jbrungar (May 23, 2009)

Hopefully the website will be up this week. The events listed are just the definite events. The registration form will have a list of potential events you can choose which may be added depending on time and numbers. The time we have access to the museum has not been confirmed.


----------



## felix (May 30, 2009)

What's planned for the Auckland meetup?


----------



## Faz (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, seeing as I live in Australia, can you and LukeMayn provide some potential meetup spots (Shopping centres, malls etc.)

We'll discuss dates later on.


----------



## Faz (May 30, 2009)

Double post. We have decided on the Shore City Westfield shopping centre in Takapuna (Google it if you want more info)

Sorry if this is too far for you, but the main purpose of this meetup is for me to meet Luke, and have a pre competition meetup. This was an ideal location for us.


----------

